# She tried to ruin my haunt!



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I was young at the time. The Grim Reaper in the grave yard ready to take anyone who passes. His reaper cold and blood stained, pumpkins blazing fire out of the top. Nothing scares the reaper..... UNTIL HIS MOTHER STEPS ONTO THE PORCH TO WATER HER PLANTS!!!! What are you doing! The Grim Reaper looks real tough with his mother behind him. "Well I have to water the plants". Water them tomorrow! Its hard recopperate from such horror.

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

LOL

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

I know what you meen, for i have gone through similar trama

I need a liver to feast on


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

omg.. that is too funny. i can just see it... -CC


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, It doesn't really do much for the atmosphere one is trying to create.

Wolfman


----------

